# A Picture of My JAILBIRDS!!!!!



## RJRMINIS (Jun 27, 2006)

Well after escaping out of the electric fence on me, the 3 Jailbirds had to be locked up while the fence was being fixed..........They weren't to happy about it!!!!!! Such a funny picture!haha :lol:


----------



## Chico (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol: This photo is too cute and funny!

Chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 28, 2006)

Nothing like retaining the little adorable jailbirds! :bgrin Cute picture, and I can imagine what they are thinking! :no: Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL.....they look like trouble makers



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 28, 2006)

What adorable jailbirds cute photo. Thanks for sharing.



:


----------



## tazz001 (Jun 29, 2006)

poor jail breakers....they got caught!!

Cute pic


----------



## luvmycritters (Jun 29, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]What a cute picture![/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Shari (Jun 29, 2006)

That's a cute picture! I think Donkeys are just good at getting out or getting into things. Sigh ~~


----------

